# DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?



## boardsurfer (25. Februar 2012)

Moin,
zurzeit gilt ja wegen der Hecht, Zander und Salmonidenschonzeit bei mir Spinnverbot. Da der Barsch "frei" ist, wollt ich es mal auf ihn probieren. Nun meine Frage: zählt Dropshotten mit einem Tauwurm auch zum Spinnangeln und ist damit unzulässig? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
btw ich bin im Lüneburger Angelsportverein. Vllt hat ja jemand dazu irgendwelche Richtlinien zur Hand.
Grüße boardsurfer


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Die Frage wurde hier schon öfter durchgenommen, auch mit Anrufen bei Senatsverwaltungen ect. ect.. Schlußendlich kann man ruhigen Gewissens sagen "NEIN" es ist kein SPINNANGELN. Darfst also los legen ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## boardsurfer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Moin,
danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Grüße boardsurfer


----------



## LOCHI (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Moin, also in meiner Karte steht das die Anwedung der Spinnangel in dieser Zeit untersagt ist also ist bei mir auch nix mit Spinnangel und wurm. Also nochmal genau in die Karte schauen... mfg de Lochi


----------



## Rxbinhx (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Ich möchte mich der Frage mal anschließen. In meiner Gewässerordnung dass das Angeln mit Totem Köfi und das Spinnangeln (Wobbler,Spinner,Gummifisch,Blinker,DROP SHOT) verboten ist. Also waehrend der Schonzeit.
Ich habe mir aber gedacht dass die sicherlich das Drop Shot fischen mit künstlichen Ködern gemeint haben und nicht mit Naturködern wie Tauwurm.

Wie sieht es in diesem Fall aus? Drop Shot mit Tauwurm erlaubt oder verboten?

MfG


----------



## Leox (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Du angelst damit ja auch gezielt auf Barsch und die Chance darauf einen Zander zu fangen ist wohl vertretbar gering. 
Petri Heil!


----------



## boardsurfer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Moin,
naja in meinem Flüsschen von vllt 7m breite und 2m tiefe gibt es keine Zander.
Grüße boardsurfer


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> zurzeit gilt ja wegen der Hecht, Zander und Salmonidenschonzeit bei mir Spinnverbot. Da der Barsch "frei" ist, wollt ich es mal auf ihn probieren. Nun meine Frage: zählt Dropshotten mit einem Tauwurm auch zum Spinnangeln und ist damit unzulässig? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> btw ich bin im Lüneburger Angelsportverein. Vllt hat ja jemand dazu irgendwelche Richtlinien zur Hand.
> Grüße boardsurfer



Ich würde die örtlichen Gewässerbestimmungen genau studieren. I.d.R. ist es kein Problem. Wenn aber bei den verbotenen Angeltechniken "Dropshot" mit aufgeführt ist, wie beim Kollegen oben, lohnt es sich zumindest noch einmal nachzuhaken.

Zweifelsfrei stünden die Chancen für den Angler schlecht, wenn er während der Schonzeit mit Dropshot am Wasser unterwegs ist, während das Dropshotten ausdrücklich nicht gestattet ist. Auf den Papieren wird nämlich kein Unterschied zwischen Dropshot mit Tauwurm oder Gufi gemacht und im Zweifelsfrei könntest du dran sein.
Ich würde mich da nicht der Kontrolettiwillkür aussetzen.

Da es noch einen Haufen anderer Methoden gibt, seinen Tauwurm aktiv zu führen, musst du nicht mal in der Schonzeit zu Hause bleiben, wenn das Dropshotten generell verboten ist.


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich der Frage mal anschließen. In meiner Gewässerordnung dass das Angeln mit Totem Köfi und das Spinnangeln (Wobbler,Spinner,Gummifisch,Blinker,DROP SHOT) verboten ist. Also waehrend der Schonzeit.
> Ich habe mir aber gedacht dass die sicherlich das Drop Shot fischen mit künstlichen Ködern gemeint haben und nicht mit Naturködern wie Tauwurm.
> 
> Wie sieht es in diesem Fall aus? Drop Shot mit Tauwurm erlaubt oder verboten?
> ...



wenn da steht dropshot nicht gestattet ist es wurscht ob mit künstlichem oder natürlichem köder.
steht doch eindeutig da *dropshot*

warum muß immer versucht werden irgend etwas hineinzuinterpretieren.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn da steht dropshot nicht gestattet ist es wurscht ob mit künstlichem oder natürlichem köder.
> steht doch eindeutig da *dropshot*
> 
> warum muß immer versucht werden irgend etwas hineinzuinterpretieren.
> ...



Weil die Grenzen zum Grundangeln fließend sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Ich rate zum Tirolerhölzel oder auch einer Rollbleimontage, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Zudem geht ein Tauwurm auf Barsch auch an der Pose!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Weil die Grenzen zum Grundangeln fließend sind.



jetzt hör doch auf.
da steht eindeutig dropshot und nicht grundangeln.
und da ist es rille ob wurm oder kunstwurm etc.
es geht um die angeltechnik und da steht nun mal ganz eindeutig da dropshot.
dieses suchen von schlupflöchern usw. bringt uns immer mehr sinnlose verbote.

aqntonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Nööö..Bei Boardi LOCHI steht das die Spinnrute verboten ist. Bei Boardi RobinHO steht das DS verboten ist, aber beim Themenstarter scheint NIX derartiges zu stehen...

Sicher gebe ich Dir Recht, wenn DS verboten ist, dann sollte man es stecken lassen und Grund oder Pose fischen. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nööö..Bei Boardi LOCHI steht das die Spinnrute verboten ist. Bei Boardi RobinHO steht das DS verboten ist, aber beim Themenstarter scheint NIX derartiges zu stehen...
> 
> Sicher gebe ich Dir Recht, wenn DS verboten ist, dann sollte man es stecken lassen und Grund oder Pose fischen.
> 
> Gruß Toxe




mein post bezog sich auch auf den von robinho.
und da ists nun mal eindeutig.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

das stimmt, da haste recht....


----------



## boardsurfer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

bei mir steht, dass jegliche shads, twister, gummifische, blinker, wobbler, spinner und wie sie noch alle heißen verboten sind...
außerdem in einem anderen Punkt das jegliches spinnangeln ind diesem zeitraum ( bis 31.3) verboten ist.
Deswegen ist die Überschrift meines Themas ja auch Dropshot mit Tauwurm: Spinnfischen oder nein?


----------



## Wallersen (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Ich persönlich verstehe unter Spinfischen die aktive Präsentation eines Köders, egal ob der jetzt aus Gummi, Holz, nem Tauwurm, Teig, nem Karottenjerk oder sonstwas besteht.

Wenn auf der Karte schon drauf steht dass Dropshot verboten ist, dann sollte man es auch unterlassen damit zu fischen.

Wenn man trotzdem nen Wurm zupfen möchte gibts da aber noch genügend Möglichkeiten das zu machen. 

T- und C-Rigs sind vom Aufbau her mit einer gewöhnlichen Grundmontage fast identisch, lässt man die Glasperle weg und nimmt nur eine kleine Bleikugel dann lässt sich der Wurm auch aktiv an einer reinrassigen Grundmontage fischen. Gleiches gilt für Splitshot oder einem Wurm an der Posenmontage den man zu sich ranzupft und immer wieder absinken lässt.

Möglichkeiten gibts da genug und wenn man die Rute einfach Ablegt kann sich auch niemand mehr beschweren man würde spinfischen, schließlich deutet ja jedes Detail auf eine Posen oder Grund Montage hin.

Ob man natürlich unbedingt in der Schonzeit einen Wurm zupfen muss, wenn es durch die Regelungen der Erlaubniskarte offensichtlich unerwünscht ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Im Zweifelsfalle bringt einem das auch ganz schnell mal die Missgunst der Vereinskammeraden ein und/oder führt zu neuen Verboten.


----------



## Scholle 0 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Ich denke wenn man eine Paternoster montage fischt kann keiner was sagen und wann ich meinen Köder versetze ist meine sache


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> bei mir steht, dass jegliche shads, twister, gummifische, blinker, wobbler, spinner und wie sie noch alle heißen verboten sind...
> außerdem in einem anderen Punkt das jegliches spinnangeln ind diesem zeitraum ( bis 31.3) verboten ist.
> Deswegen ist die Überschrift meines Themas ja auch Dropshot mit Tauwurm: Spinnfischen oder nein?



Nein. Dropshot ist kein Spinnfischen. 

Case


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Für mich eindeutig Spinnfischen. Alles was aktiv geführt wird, verstehe ich auch als Spinnfischen. 
Steht ja auch nicht ohne Grund in vielen Karten ".... aktiv geführte Köder verboten...".
Versteh garnicht das man die paar Wochen nicht mal drauf verzichten kann.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt hör doch auf.
> da steht eindeutig dropshot und nicht grundangeln.
> und da ist es rille ob wurm oder kunstwurm etc.
> *es geht um die angeltechnik und da steht nun mal ganz eindeutig da dropshot.*
> ...



Eben und wie ich in meinem von dir zitierten Beitrag beschrieben habe, sind die grenzen zwischen Dropshotangeln und Grundangeln fließend. 

Im Gegensatz zu dir gehe ich mal näher drauf ein:
Knüpfe ich ein Tiroler Hölzl oder einen Bodentaster an die Schnur, etwas weiter oben einen haken mit Wurm und kurzem Seitenarm an die Hauptschnur und zuppel das an er Feeder- oder Matchrute durchs Wasser ist alles ok, oder ist das Dropshot? Oder muss der Seitenarm unter 5cm sein und dann ist es Dropshot? Oder muss man ein Dropshotblei oder Dropshothaken nehmen? Oder eine Spinnrute? Ist der Geschleppte Wurm am Walkerblei auch Spinnfischen?

Informieren lohnt sich und das hat nix mit irgendwelchen Schlupflöchern finden zu tun.


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Für mich eindeutig Spinnfischen. Alles was aktiv geführt wird, verstehe ich auch als Spinnfischen.
> Steht ja auch nicht ohne Grund in vielen Karten ".... aktiv geführte Köder verboten...".
> Versteh garnicht das man die paar Wochen nicht mal drauf verzichten kann.



Tja, einen Tauwurm brauchst Du ja nicht aktiv zu führen. Den kannst Du einfach so hinter dem treibenden Boot herziehen oder vom Ufer aus langsam einholen. Die Aktivität macht der Tauwurm.

Case


----------



## HoHo (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Also bei uns sind Kunstköder und Köfis verboten in der Schonzeit.. Das DS mit TW oder auf Grundmontage, Posenmontage ist doch meiner Meinung nach Rille..Am Ende erzielt es ein ähnliches Ergebnis>>> aktive Führung eines Naturköders (ausgenommen Köfis natürlich)..Und das ist meines Wissens nicht verboten!
Aber wir leben in Deutschland...da ist ja alles möglich


----------



## erT (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Versteh garnicht das man die paar Wochen nicht mal drauf verzichten kann.



Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich das ganze Jahr über drauf und werde es jetzt in der Schonzeit mal als Alternativprogramm zum Wobblerfischen probieren.

Verstehe garnicht warum bei dem Thema gleich wieder bei so vielen die Alarmglocken losgehen. Ich finde das hat überhaupt nichts mit 'Schlupflöcher suchen' oder Grauzone zu tun. Wer argumentiert DS mit Wurm wäre nur wieder eine 'versteckte' Möglichkeit auf Hecht & Zander zu angeln sollte in meinen Augen lieber mal Sinn und Zweck, vor allem Grundlagen verschiedener Angelarten überdenken.


----------



## Sebastian.L (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Und genau da ist doch das Problem beim normal Grundangeln findet der Fisch den Wurm und wenn da sich mal was anderes wie ein Barsch drauf verirrt ist es halt Pech.

Aber wenn ich mit dem Wurm aktive die Fische suche. Ist die Chance größer das sich da auch andere Räuber, über den durchs Wasser schweben und zuckenden Wurm freuen. 
Und das Ende vom Lied ist, immer mehr Verbote. Bis es soweit kommt, dass sobald irgendwas Schonzeit hat keiner mehr Angeln darf.

Ich bin selber begeisterter  Spinfischer aber kann gern mal paar Monate drauf verzichten aus Liebe zum Fisch.Und wenn es trotzdem unbedingt Barsch sein soll. Der lässt sich auch prima passiv Beangeln.


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Sebastian.L schrieb:


> Und genau da ist doch das Problem beim normal Grundangeln findet der Fisch den Wurm und wenn da sich mal was anderes wie ein Barsch drauf verirrt ist es halt Pech.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mit dem Wurm aktive die Fische suche. Ist die Chance größer das sich da auch andere Räuber, über den durchs Wasser schweben und zuckenden Wurm freuen.
> Und das ende vom Lied ist immer mehr Verbote. Bis es soweit kommt, dass sobald irgendwas Schonzeit hat keiner mehr Angeln darf.
> ...



|good:


----------



## erT (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Aber es geht doch nicht darum eine Grauzone auszunutzen.
Dann müssten wir ja bald anfangen das Fischen mit treibender Pose, oder die Made allgemein (z.B. in der Forellenschonzeit) zu verbieten.
Irgendwo hörts auch auf. DS ist für mich viel eher eine Möglichkeit relativ stationär im Mittelwasser zu angeln, wo es die normale Pose nicht zulässt.

Natürlich gibt es da auch Leute, die 5 dicke Tauwürmer auf einem Riesenhaken durchs Wasser kurbeln. Deshalb muss man nicht gleich eine ganze Montagen'gattung' verbieten


----------



## Sebastian.L (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Ja aber ich frag mich, warum muss ich in der H&Z Schonzeit aktiv auf Barsch angeln mehr nicht. Wenn ich  Barsche auch auf Grund o. mit Pose angeln kann.

Ich kenne selber paar Spezies die inner Schonzeit z.b. Mais aktiv Fischen und sagen dann." Angeln auf Friedfisch weil ja Räuber kein Mais fressen". Und genau so was ist einfach nur rum Trickserei und nix anderes. 
Wir sind doch selber schuld das es so viele Verbote gibt.Nur manche Verbote sollte man als Gebote sehen um den Fisch zu schützen.

Die Angellei hat ein Problem und das ist Freizeit.-Sportfischerei wo jeder nur auf seinen persönlichen "Spaß&Erfolg" aus ist und der Rest ist egal. 
Mann muss doch nur mal schauen wie manche ihr Plätze verlassen oder wie sie mit den Fischen umgehen.


----------



## Sebastian.L (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Als Beispiel für die Verbote. 
Bei uns durfte man an Salmo Gewässern auch Friedfischen nachstellen.
Bis viele Leute auf den dreh gekommen sind, das die Forellen ganz gut auf Mais gehen.Und man sie, in der Schonzeit aus versehen gefangen hatte und natürlich waren sie dann immer so tief gehackt das sie mit nach Hause gingen. 

Tja und was wurde daraus. Man darf jetzt nur noch mit Kunstködern Angel nix mehr mit bissel Stippen oder Aal Angeln am Fluss bzw. Bach.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Case schrieb:


> Tja, einen Tauwurm brauchst Du ja nicht aktiv zu führen. Den kannst Du einfach so hinter dem treibenden Boot herziehen oder vom Ufer aus langsam einholen.



Naja, es ging ums DropShot angeln ..... und langsames einholen vom Ufer ist in meinen Augen auch "aktive Führung".

Ich erkenne noch immer nicht - wie einige andere hier auch - den Grund warum so was in der Schonzeit unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## boardsurfer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Moin,
nun ja der Grund warum ich in der Hecht und Zanderschonzeit auf Barschangeln möchte... weil es nicht verboten ist. Ich bin ganz gewiss nicht darauf aus passiv auf Hecht zu angeln oder heimlich Forellen rauszuholen. 
Eigentlich bin ich 14 Jahre alt und seit Anfang des Jahres im Verein und freue mich brennend darauf endlich mal angeln gehen zu können...
Und da die Spielmöglichkeiten nicht so groß sind und Barsch nunmal frei ist habe ich mich entschieden jetzt auch mal Barschangeln zu gehen. Da ich sowieso für den Sommer Dropshotsysteme habe, wollt ich wissen ob man trotz des Spinnangelverbotes mit Naturköder und Dropshot angeln gehen darf. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich war nicht vorbereitet auf soviele Moralapostel von wegen lass die Fische doch im Winter mal in Ruhe... Ich respektiere Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße usw. voll und ganz aber wieso soll ich auf Fische die keiner Schonzeit unterliegen nicht angeln gehen? 
Grüße boardsurfer


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Siehst du, deine Frage ist doch schon beantwortet. Wenn du jetzt zu faul bist nochmal bei deinem Verein nachzufragen um dich abzusichern dann sei es dir recht wenn du die längste Zeit im selbigen gewesen bist! (bei fehlverhalten)

Und warum du manch einen als Moralapostel hinstellst obwohl du deine Frage mit deinen 14Jahren doch eh selbst beantwortest erschliest sich mir auch nicht!
In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim DS!!!


----------



## Case (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> nun ja der Grund warum ich in der Hecht und Zanderschonzeit auf Barschangeln möchte... *weil es nicht verboten ist.*



Genau das ist der Punkt. Es ist, im Gegensatz zum Spinnfischen, nicht ausdrücklich verboten. Ich kann mir auch in Alles Verbote reininterpretieren. 

Case


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

das problem ist doch, daß es keine juristisch eindeutige definition vom spinnfischen gibt.
meistens wird spinnfischen mit aktiv geführtem köder, egal ob kunst oder natur, definiert, aber eben nicht immer.
und nach meinem verständnis ist dropshot ein aktiv geführter köder.
dem te bleibt nix anderes übrig als konkret vor ort nachzufragen.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

So da in meiner Jahreskarte ja auch die nummer von der Staatlichen Fischereiaufsicht steht und ich nicht weiter streiten will ohne es sicher zu wissen hab ich die gute Frau kurzer Hand angerufen.
Als erstes meinte sie das die DS methode natürlich vom grunde her als Spinnfischen gilt! Trotz alle dem ist es erlaubt mit der DS methode mit Wurm auf Barsche zu Fischen solange keine Gummi köder im Spiel sind. Das soll heisen das es mit Gummi Würmern (gulp) zu Problemen kommen kann, ist dann auslegungssache des jeweiligen Kontrolloers. 
Warum es nicht völlig verboten ist bergündetet sie damit das einfach nicht alles verboten werden kann und eigentlich kein Platz mehr in unserer sowieso Überfüllten Karte ist für weitere Verbote. Wenn sich die Angler dem Fisch gegenüber fair verhalten und Hecht und Zander in Frieden lassen wird sich bei uns keiner daran stören! Dieses giltet nur für mein Hausgewässer die Saalekaskade, in anderen Vereinen und fremd Gewässern würde ich mich erneut absichern!

mfg de Lochi


----------



## molo9000 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Dass Dropshoten mit Wurm ist jederzeit erlaubt,weil es gleichzeitig einen art des Grundangelns ist , gleiches gilt bei einem jigkopf mit wurm. Da der Jigkopf nur eine bestimmte art von Hacken ist.


----------



## Kurbel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Guter alter Spruch:Wer viel fragt,geht viel irre.Wenn es in
dem Gewässer, welches du beangeln willst, dropshotten nicht  ausdrücklich verboten ist,dann tu es.Der Barsch hat keine Schonzeit
Ansonsten sollten Kunsköderverbot,Köderfisch und Schonzeit für den
Zeitraum für die Arten die man schützen, will  völlig ausreichen.
Und zu Kunstködern zählen für mich der handgefertigte Möhren-
wobbler ebenso wie der industriell gefertigte Kunstwurm oder
künstlich hergestellter Teig.Vielleicht wird ja der gute alte Tau-
wurm auch bald mit Verbot belegt.Wundern täte mich das nicht.


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



molo9000 schrieb:


> Dass Dropshoten mit Wurm ist jederzeit erlaubt,weil es gleichzeitig einen art des Grundangelns ist , gleiches gilt bei einem jigkopf mit wurm. Da der Jigkopf nur eine bestimmte art von Hacken ist.



ist es eben nicht weil es eben keine klaren rechtsverbindlichen definitionen gibt.
es kann erlaubt sein oder eben auch nicht.
und wie schon gesagt, sehr oft wird spinnangeln ganz allgemein mit aktiv geführtem köder definiert und da kannst du deinen jigkopf eben auch vergessen.
also noch mal konkret vor ort nachfragen.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Guter alter Spruch:Wer viel fragt,geht viel irre.Wenn es in
> dem Gewässer, welches du beangeln willst, dropshotten nicht  ausdrücklich verboten ist,dann tu es.




Ist doch aber auslegungssache! Wirst du in einem Gewässer erwischt wo nur die Spinnangel explizit verboten ist kannst du nix machen wenn du dich nicht vorher absicherst da die DS methode nunmal unter das Spinnfischen zählt!


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



molo9000 schrieb:


> Dass Dropshoten mit Wurm ist jederzeit erlaubt,weil es gleichzeitig einen art des Grundangelns ist , gleiches gilt bei einem jigkopf mit wurm. Da der Jigkopf nur eine bestimmte art von Hacken ist.



Das ist Quark!


----------



## sonstwer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Hallo boardsurfer!

Ich möchte dich mal ganz kurz aufkären, da du dich über die vielen "Moralapostel" hier wunderst.
Das ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet und die meisten haben auch Verständnis für deine Frage.
Das Problem ist aber, daß du mit deiner Fragestellung quasi in ein Wespennest gestochen hast.

Solche Fragen, wie du sie gestellt hast, wurden hier schon sehr häufig gestellt und in vielen Fällen steckte wirklich die Absicht dahinter, durch Nennung fadenscheiniger Spitzfindigkeiten hier im Board nach moralischem Beistand zu heischen. Dann ging es darum, Grauzonen zu finden (und zu nutzen) und sogar Verbote zu umgehen, indem man sich einfach die Definitionen so hinbog, wie man sie gebrauchen konnte.

Egal was hier aber im Board entschieden und interpretiert werden mag, es spielt für die Realität keine Rolle, ist einfach unerheblich.
Rechtssicherheit bekommst du nur mit der von LOCHI beschriebenen Vorgehensweise. Frage bei den offiziellen Stellen nach und richte dich nach deren Informationen.

Vor deinem Problem habe ich auch schon gestanden und habe kurzerhand eine Mail an unser Fischereiamt geschrieben.
Die Antwort kam schon am nächsten Tag. Hier in Berlin ist nach Aussage des Herrn vom Fischereiamt das Spinnfischen definiert als "aktives führen eines natürlichen oder künstlichen Köders" und schließt demnach auch das DS mit ein und auch den TW am Jighaken.

Also, klingel am Besten deinen Jugendwart oder ein anderes führendes Vereinsmitglied aus dem Bett (|supergri) und frage direkt nach, ob du darfst, was du machen willst. Dann bekommst du eine rechtssichere Antwort.

LG und viel Petrie,
frank


----------



## Wallersen (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Was nicht verboten ist, ist demnach erlaubt.


Steht auf der Karte kunstköder verboten, darf man durchaus mit Wurm Dropshotten.

Steht drauf Dropshot verboten dann darf man auch keinen Wurm an dieser Montage zuppeln.

Steht drauf Spinfischen verboten dann ist eine aktive Köderführung zu unterlassen, egal ob Kunst oder Naturköder.

Fakt ist allerdings dass es in manchen Gewässern, sogar in Deutschland, auch völlig ohne solche Verbote geht. Da darf dann einfach ein Fisch, der grade Schonzeit hat, nicht gezielt beangelt oder entnommen werden. 
Solange dann keine Experten anfangen und trotzdem entnehmen und behaupten der Fisch habe geschluckt, funktioniert das wunderbar.

Ob man denn unbedingt vorhandene Grauzonen ausnutzen muss und somit möglicherweise noch mehr Verbote provoziert, muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Solange das Ansitzangeln mit Wurm erlaubt bleibt, wird es immer Möglichkeiten und Wege geben diesen auch aktiv zu fischen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Hallo
Machs doch einfach so. Schreib eine Mail an deinen Verein, in dem du dein Vorhaben möglichst genau beschreibst, also in der Art " wenn ich in der Raubfischschonzeit einen Tauwurm an kurzem Seitenvorfach langsam durchs Wasser zuppel, darf ich das oder nicht?" und druck dir die antwort aus (falls positiv).
Kommt dann der Kontrollor und sagt, du darfst das nicht, zeigst du ihm die Antwort der Vereinleitung und sagst, "irrtum, der Vorstand hat gesagt, ich darf".
Damit sollte es eigentlich gut sein.
Und ist die Antwort negativ, dann darfst du eben nicht, ganz klar.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Es kommt drauf an was genau in deinem Scheinen (JFS und Gewässerschein) steht.
Könntest du das bitte mal veröffentlichen?

Da ich als Kontroleur auch Rechtsicherheit benötige habe ich bei meinem Landesverband (RLP) mal nachgefragt. 

Die Antwrt war deutlich: DS ist aktives fischen auf Raubfisch, somit verboten in der Schonzeit.
Es steht aber bei uns auch ganz klar im Schein: "... Angeln mit Friedfischködern auf Friedfische erlaubt..."


----------



## boardsurfer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Moin,
@asphaltmonster ich hab ja oben schon angegeben was sich darauf bezieht. Bei mir steht eben nicht Dropshot sondern nur die Kunstköderarten und Spinnfischen. sonst halt nur die Artenschonzeiten.
Petri Heil boardsurfer


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> @asphaltmonster ich hab ja oben schon angegeben was sich darauf bezieht. Bei mir steht eben nicht Dropshot sondern nur die Kunstköderarten und Spinnfischen. sonst halt nur die Artenschonzeiten.
> Petri Heil boardsurfer



so und wenn es jetzt nei eindeutige definition für spinnfischen geben würde, wäre es klar.
was ist deiner meinung nach denn spinnfischen?

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*

Nach Aussage des Verbandes ist Spinfischen ein Aktiv geführter Köder mit dem Zweck einen Raubfisch zu fangen. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied ob Barsch, Hecht oder Zander!

Ich persönlich sehe das auch so - man kann den Fischen ja auch mal etwas Ruhe gönnen... Die paar Wochen kann man doch auch mal eine andere Angelart ausüben.

Klar ist es spitzfindig darüber zu diskutieren. Aber auf der einen Seite wird immer über Sinn und Unsinn von Gesetzen diskutiert - und wenn man ein Sinnvolles da ist, wird dann versucht es zum umgehen.
Ich spreche hier jetzt nur für den Rhein und die Pachtstrecke das VdsF.

Wir hatten früher hier eine generelle Schonzeit für Raubfische vom 1.2. bis zum 31.5 und haben es überlebt. Diese wurden gelockert und die eigentliche Schonzeit beträgt jetzt noch 6 Wochen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: DropShot mit Tauwurm: Spinnangeln oder nicht?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des Verbandes ist Spinfischen ein Aktiv geführter Köder mit dem Zweck einen Raubfisch zu fangen. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied ob Barsch, Hecht oder Zander!



Wunderbar!
Dann diskutieren wir jetzt mal, was "aktiv geführt" bedeutet:

Wie viele Sekunden/Minuten muß mein Köder unbewegt im Wasser bleiben, bevor ich die Kurbel das nächste mal bedienen darf?
Gibt es eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit, mit der ich eine Montage einholen muß?
Ist es aktives Fischen, wenn ich die Rute in der Hand halte und dabeiz.B. vor Kälte zittere und sich das auf den Köder (schwebender Tauwurm/ein Würfel Frühstücksfleisch) überträgt?

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, daß DS ein Zwitter ist:
Weder aktiv, noch passiv, aber trotzdem beides ein bisschen...




> Ich persönlich sehe das auch so - man kann den Fischen ja auch mal etwas Ruhe gönnen... Die paar Wochen kann man doch auch mal eine andere Angelart ausüben.



#6Ganz meine Meinung!
Als Raubfischangler kann man in der Hecht-/Zanderschonzeit z.B. wunderbar auf Barsche angeln...



> Wir hatten früher hier eine generelle Schonzeit für Raubfische vom 1.2. bis zum 31.5 und haben es überlebt.



So unwahrscheinlich es sich anhört:
Man überlebt die Schonzeit wirklich!

Und da passieren dann die verrücktesten Sachen:
Vor lauter Entzug hab ich plötzlich Mitte März angefangen, auf Karpfen zu fischen.
Gegen den Fisch war ich 20 Jahre immun...
Inzwischen geh ich sogar in der besten Hechtzeit manchmal freiwillig auf Karpfen.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------

